# Multimeters



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

"Keep your dirty dick beaters off of my meter!"


Never have wiser words been uttered. :smile:





What do you guys use for a meter? I have one with a built in amprobe for work. It's pretty good, can't recall what make or model right now. I know some of you might not be as electrically inclined to have a discerning taste in meters.



I was thinking of getting this 17B as a personal/backup. 120$ for the meter with separate amprobe and then I still need to spend 15$ on a set of regular leads so like 140$ all in. It's actually made for the chinese and indian markets. It's made in china as opposed to the usa like other higher end fluke meters but still seems to be pretty good.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/223734490562




Here's a typed review of the current 17b+ model I am looking at.


https://lygte-info.dk/review/DMMFluke%2017B%20UK.html







EEV blog has a review/teardown of the original non + model and he seemed to like it.


.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

I used Greenlee multi with dual temperature ports, it also tests micro-amps. That's good for testing flame rectification. The Fluke should do the job too. 
I prefer a seperate amp-probe.
:smile:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ken53 said:


> I used Greenlee multi with dual temperature ports, it also tests micro-amps. That's good for testing flame rectification. The Fluke should do the job too.
> I prefer a seperate amp-probe.
> :smile:







The more I look the more I think I should just go balls in and get a good one. That 117b+ isn't true-rms. I was looking at a 289 but it definitely seems like more than I need and probably not durable enough for what I do. The 87v is apparently the industry standard. This kit for 450$ seems like it. I wonder if I can convince the wifey....




https://www.amazon.com/Fluke-87V-IMSK-Industrial-Multimeter/dp/B004HDUNQ2/ref








.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Check out the Fieldpiece stick meter. I’ve had mine for about 25 years and use it almost every day. Here’s the updated version of mine. I also have the manometer head for it, sold separately. 


https://www.valuetesters.com/fieldpiece-hs35-hvac-expandable-stick-multimeter.html


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

In this video from 2010 he compares the 28II with the 87v(identical accuracy/test specs). The 28II is the more durable IP67 waterproof version. The 28II has since been replaced the 87vMAX and I think that might be the model I get.




The things he does to this meter are insane, almost as bad as what I go through for work :wink:




.















.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Well now I'm kind of torn. The 87vMAX is nice and would certainly be great for work and could survive a sewage pump chamber.


But this BM869s is definitely a better meter. It's very accurate and very fast to take readings.



I am torn between accuracy and features I might want to use and the durability I know I need :biggrin: I think I may get the 87vMAX first and get the BM869s later when I can swing it.




This guy appears to be the definite voice on multimeters and the past couple years he has used the BM869s as his sole meter. Here's a durability test he did on the switch;




.













.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I use a Klein.. does milivolts and micro amps... not a clamp style.. I don't really use a clamp ammeter very often... fluke is better but it does the job I need it to do... its cat Iv rated.. most of time just using it to verify I'm not going to get electrocuted.. The Klein has a thermistor as well which is quite accurate use it for dialing in mixing valves before...



However, it has got me out of a bind before.. I have a cheapo one for amp clamp..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> I use a Klein.. does milivolts and micro amps... not a clamp style.. I don't really use a clamp ammeter very often... fluke is better but it does the job I need it to do... its cat Iv rated.. most of time just using it to verify I'm not going to get electrocuted.. The Klein has a thermistor as well which is quite accurate use it for dialing in mixing valves before...
> 
> 
> However, it has got me out of a bind before.. I have a cheapo one for amp clamp..




I work with pumps a lot so I am constantly using my amp clamp. I like the idea of a separate amp clamp on a pair of leads though. I want to know I am getting accurate ohms and current. The meter I have now with integrated amp clamp was only like 75$ and it shows. The readings don't start at zero and you can't null the baseline value.


Something high end like the 87v or the BM896s I can trust.



I'd like to be able to check capacitors too. Something that can read kilohms and megohms would be handy for testing windings.




It's really frustrating when you've used lab grade test equipment and know how to check so many things that could cut your workload in half but yet you get handed a glorified continuity tester. It's like giving a surgeon a kitchen knife, very aggravating and kind of insulting.









.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Ended up getting a Fluke 87III for 200$ including shipping, used, mint condition, from an ebay auction.




Now I just need an amp clamp and a couple other accessories. Maybe I will start making a leather holster since I am still stuck home with a bum foot.




Any suggestions on an amp clamp and a shunt for the 0-100 amp range? The clamp I probably would like to go to at least 200. Looks like most go to 400.





.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Ended up getting a Fluke 87III for 200$ including shipping, used, mint condition, from an ebay auction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nice purchase !:biggrin:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Nice purchase !:biggrin:





Yeah, I don't know, I'm still on the fence. It was kind of a fun bid, didn't actually think I would win. For 30$ more I could have had a new BM896s. Might still get one, use the 87III for work and the BM896s for play.


I found what I think is a pretty good current clamp, it's an AEMC MN185. Does 5-120amps at 1% accuracy. Only 36$ shipped. I will need a set of leads with banana jacks on each end to hook it up.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/142771691791






.
*
*


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Fluke doesn't offer manuals anymore. Even calling them they just tell you to print it off their website and even if you get them to send you one it's just something they printed out. I opted to print one out, found a .pdf of a manual of the same vintage as the meter I ordered. I printed it at four pages to a sheet and then cut and bound it with some aluminum rivets. I used notecards as front and back covers. I was going to use 5 rivets but 3 is very strong.




I ordered that inductive clamp. I am also going to order a 50a shunt for use with dc. I want to make up a nice box, probably with fan, for the shunt to go in. I am also going to order a bunch of different leads like magnetic leads and thermocouples. I already have some alligator clips, banana jacks, and nice silicone jacketed wire I salvage from some compressors. Looking for a nice leather camera bag on ebay to store it all in.


I might even get a high current shunt and a cheap volt meter panel to mount in the camo van to measure how much current the winch is drawing, would give me a good idea of when it is overloaded and I should use a pulley.







.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The seller refunded me 10$, I asked for 4$. Some jackazz ripped the negative battery wire off the connector and did a schit job soldering it back on. I had a spare. Otherwise the meter is in great shape.






.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I got a bunch of test leads in the mail today as well as some alligator clips of various types. My plan was to cut the ends off some silicone fluke test leads I ordered and put alligator clips on one end. Then I got thinking maybe I should just order some long lengths of silicone wire in a heavier gauge since I will be using it for current testing and standard probe wire is pretty thin.


I found this awesome video on high burst currents and how they affect silicone wire. These guys did it for drone building but coincidentally 10 seconds is about what you would do when testing the current of a possibly faulty pump motor.


Here is their site where they have more detailed info;

https://dronelab.se/siliconewire.html



.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I have this kit at home and at work. Also have an 87v. I work on commercial restaurant equipment, and hvac in addition to plumbing. Either set up will suit most needs. This is probably true of the Brymen, but you can send your meter to Fluke at any time for calibration. The pic I sent are made in China. The 87v is the lowest level Fluke made in USA, to my knowledge.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rwh said:


> I have this kit at home and at work. Also have an 87v. I work on commercial restaurant equipment, and hvac in addition to plumbing. Either set up will suit most needs. This is probably true of the Brymen, but you can send your meter to Fluke at any time for calibration. The pic I sent are made in China. The 87v is the lowest level Fluke made in USA, to my knowledge.



So we're pretty much in the same boat right now. I have a low end multimeter like that lower one in the pic and that fluke clamp meter is comparable to the clamp meter I have supplied by work. The 87 series is the cheapest one made in the usa from fluke. As far as service by fluke, they charge if you're not the original purchaser.

Compared to the 87V, the 87III I got is pretty much the same, but I am bummed because I didn't realize it wouldn't have the temperature option. I think when I have the cash I am going to get the brymen 869s and the 87V MAX. The 87III was 190$, the 869s would be 290$, the MAX is 450$. I guess for now I am fine and honestly for work don't really need more than the 87III but I want more shiny tools :biggrin:

On the plus side I got the leather camera case I ordered and it's great for all my meter stuff. Still waiting on some stuff.





.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> So we're pretty much in the same boat right now. I have a low end multimeter like that lower one in the pic and that fluke clamp meter is comparable to the clamp meter I have supplied by work. The 87 series is the cheapest one made in the usa from fluke. As far as service by fluke, they charge if you're not the original purchaser.
> 
> Compared to the 87V, the 87III I got is pretty much the same, but I am bummed because I didn't realize it wouldn't have the temperature option. I think when I have the cash I am going to get the brymen 869s and the 87V MAX. The 87III was 190$, the 869s would be 290$, the MAX is 450$. I guess for now I am fine and honestly for work don't really need more than the 87III but I want more shiny tools :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Buyers remorse? What did you think about the Fieldpiece meter I recommended?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Buyers remorse? What did you think about the Fieldpiece meter I recommended?





Schit man! Sorry, I didn't even see your post cuz I was posting at the same time. I just checked it out, seems pretty well suited to most hvac stuff but it only has the two plugs and that limits how accurate it can be at certain tasks. I prefer the conventional style. I can see that being good for most guys but I am looking for something that is more sensitive I can use for electronics work as well.




As far as buyer's remorse, I don't know. If I could do it over I probably would have gotten the 869s first, but then I would probably ruin it at work. And the 87III was a really good deal I would have missed. It's nice to have two meters, one for voltage and one for amps so you can monitor both at the same time. If I get the other two meters I would likely keep both flukes in the work van and the brymen at home where it's safe. The flukes are meant for industrial work. The brymen is really tough too but the electronics are so much more sensitive that it would be a shame to have it hanging over a pump pit or get heating oil on it.




There's really no doubt about it, there are so many tools I want I am going to end up with every nice multimeter I see. I'm already eyeing a fluke 101 to keep in the camo van :laugh: When I die of a heart attack at 50 each of my kids will end up with a full set of tools. 




https://www.ebay.com/itm/352851361474



.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

What happened to your foot?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> What happened to your foot?



I was running in a parking lot and ended up kicking the end of a concrete curb at full speed. The bone is bruised and they may put it in a cast to immobilize it. I have been out of work for 4 weeks now.


Half my normal pay is less than ideal but at least it's something. We also got that stimulus and our tax return recently so it could be worse I guess.


The worst part is being home all the time AND not having most of my tools.







.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Damn, bone bruises suck, had my leg bone bruise in an auto accident many years ago. Were you at least running to something cool like free beer or pu$$y, or away from something real scary? Were you barefoot?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Damn, bone bruises suck, had my leg bone bruise in an auto accident many years ago. Were you at least running to something cool like free beer or pu$$y, or away from something real scary? Were you barefoot?





I was in a rush to run into the gas station and get home before my wife had to go to work, so just running in a parking lot. I was wearing sneakers. I was running because I felt good and was full of energy.


One of those short concrete curbs they usually pound rebar stakes through to hold in front of a single parking space had been moved forward so I ran through where it should have been and didn't think to look where the next one was which of course was right in my path.



I hit that end right as my foot was coming down to land. Could not have kicked it harder if I tried. Doctor was surprised nothing was broken or even cracked a little.




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I was in a rush to run into the gas station and get home before my wife had to go to work, so just running in a parking lot. I was wearing sneakers. I was running because I felt good and was full of energy.
> 
> 
> One of those short concrete curbs they usually pound rebar stakes through to hold in front of a single parking space had been moved forward so I ran through where it should have been and didn't think to look where the next one was which of course was right in my path.
> ...


I guess he didnt examine your head....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’m a bit late to the party....

Back when I rewound three phase motors I needed an amp clamp and decided on Ideal over fluke. Can’t believe that I’ve had this for 15+ years!

Ideal 61-768


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I’m a bit late to the party....
> 
> Back when I rewound three phase motors I needed an amp clamp and decided on Ideal over fluke. Can’t believe that I’ve had this for 15+ years!
> 
> Ideal 61-768





DUDE!!! 



That's like the same one I have for work except mine is slightly newer. It's a good unit, I just wanted something more that I could use at home for hobbies too. Mine has a non-contact voltage sensor built in.




.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> DUDE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s served me well for what I need. Once you get into servo motors it’s not a good choice, along with welders. 

It’s almost 1am here and work tomorrow... you’re west coast or a night bird!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> It’s served me well for what I need. Once you get into servo motors it’s not a good choice, along with welders.
> 
> It’s almost 1am here and work tomorrow... you’re west coast or a night bird!



My foot's really messed with my sleep. I haven't slept well in a while because I wake up several times from having hit my foot or just a bad position or the low grade pain stops me from deep sleeping. Then I fall asleep on the couch during the day when I put my foot up to help with the pain of the schit I did that morning so when night rolls around I can't fall asleep on time.


Luckily it's been feeling pretty good lately. When I am sure it's 100% I will go back to work and I hope it's soon. I don't understand how anyone could live on disability. Almost no spending cash and you're stuck at home?!?!?! This has been torture.


.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> My foot's really messed with my sleep. I haven't slept well in a while because I wake up several times from having hit my foot or just a bad position or the low grade pain stops me from deep sleeping. Then I fall asleep on the couch during the day when I put my foot up to help with the pain of the schit I did that morning so when night rolls around I can't fall asleep on time.
> 
> 
> Luckily it's been feeling pretty good lately. When I am sure it's 100% I will go back to work and I hope it's soon. I don't understand how anyone could live on disability. Almost no spending cash and you're stuck at home?!?!?! This has been torture.
> ...


I hear ya! Bone bruises suck! I’ve had many, just no disability. Wife is a timekeeper for the Red Cross and has to work from home as well as being a teacher now. I don’t know how she does it! I’m usually the one doing the shopping so it’s rare that she gets out... days run into each other for her. 

Not getting out and about sucks!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I hear ya! Bone bruises suck! I’ve had many, just no disability. Wife is a timekeeper for the Red Cross and has to work from home as well as being a teacher now. I don’t know how she does it! I’m usually the one doing the shopping so it’s rare that she gets out... days run into each other for her.
> 
> Not getting out and about sucks!


maybe shes tapping into your brew supply when your not around...:drink:


----------

